# Saskatchewan Weather!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Saskatoon is getting 30 mph NW wind and gusting this morning! I know a few groups up there right now....am I sure wish I was one of them!

17 days and counting.....


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

3 days & counting 

Hey Ken will you be around Sunday ???


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

My brother is coming to hunt with me.Even though it's been a little slow lately he says any hunting is better here than in MN.I'm sure he will be leaving by noon on Sun.When were you planning on stopping?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Were leaving DL at day break & hunting up that way. Plan to cross at portal (I think) ??? We don't have a real set course or plan (true hardcore Freelancers  )

Hey can you use T & F shot in Sask. ???

Maybe meet for lunch ??? or supper ??? or coffee ???or just scout the area around there ??? PM me your phone # or address


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I sent you a message...let me know if you got it.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Ken I didn't get it - I'm leaving for DL this afternoon - Do you still have my cell # ???


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I just sent you another one.If you didn't get it let me know.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We are going to see some movement the next week.North Central Sask. is predicting lows in the single didgets and highs in the teens,with snow.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Saskatoon was expecting a low of -8 c last night. Should get them moving.


----------

